

Postastic: HNaaS (HackerNews as a Service) - joeblau
http://www.postatic.com/admin/adminUser/signup

======
joeblau
Just created one for connected hardware and the internet of things at
[http://conopsys.postatic.com/](http://conopsys.postatic.com/). Definitely and
interesting concept, but I'm looking for 4 things.

1\. Pricing information

2\. Custom title bar color

3\. Custom logo

4\. Custom domain hosting

